# Couple questions on voltage & controllers for Hub motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Half voltage to the motor gives you half speed. Controller needs to have appropriate voltage range and tuned to motor so half voltage is at half frequency. This also cuts the motor power in half. And you need a controller for each motor.


----------



## UCFhybrid (Sep 26, 2011)

Another question...

I'm in the process of calculating velocity and acceleration values for my hub motor. What do I use as the gear ratios? And isn't there only 1 gear (forward)?


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

UCFhybrid said:


> Another question...
> 
> I'm in the process of calculating velocity and acceleration values for my hub motor. What do I use as the gear ratios? And isn't there only 1 gear (forward)?


Your gear ratio would be 1:1.


----------

